# Speaker change



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

What's some good speakers to fill the stock holes ? Also are the doors and back all round or oval I know I need 6" for door 6.5" for rear shelf and 4"mid rear my speakers are missing so I donno if there round or oval


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I believe they are all 6.5". Not sure, i pulled them out and left them out :rofl:


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

*RPL Speakers*

I replaced the stock door speakers with Infinity Reference 6032cf two way speakers. If you are using the stock amp and head unit you will need 2 ohm impedence speakers. The stock door and rear side speakers are 6.5 inch round. Infinity makes several level of speakers, I found this pair on Amazon for $55.00 and they have much better sound than stock. I have not replaced my rear deck speakers yet, so I am unsure of the size needed.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

all speakers in the gto are 6.5" round except for the 2 inch tweeters in the dash. the fron door speakers are a component system with the tweeters, the rear panel are 6.5 2 ways, and 6.5 subs in the rear deck


----------



## Bulls729 (Jan 30, 2011)

I would definitely say the Polk Audio db6501 Components for the front

and the Polk Audio db651 NON-S Coaxials for the rear.

These are by far the best budget speakers you can get for our cars. Also a HU upgrade will make a world of difference as well, however if you are just doing speakers these will not let you down.


----------

